# cherche un contact virtuel



## lymicky (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a vous tous,
Je recherche une personne ( je suis un retraité angevin) qui disposant  d'une webcam serait d'accord pour me contacter afin de mettre au point une liaison  vidéo conférence  depuis un ordinateur avec le système Linux par l'intermédiaire de  skype, egika ,amsn ou wengophone ou tout autre logiciel. 
Cela pour voir quel est le type de webcam qui fonctionne et avec quel pilote.
Mon problème et de pouvoir dialoguer avec des Mac des Window XP des Linuxiens ( je dispose des trois systèmes ).
Le dialogue entre Mac et Window fonctionne bien pour moi (webcam isight , logitech quick cam pro 5000).
Je n'arrive pas a m'en  sortir avec la nombreuse documentation qui se trouve sur les forums.Une application pratique et réelle serait la bienvenue.
Mon système et Ubuntu 7,10
Je suis absent cette semaine : donc pas de réponse immediate.
Pour prendre contact:
soit sur ce forum
soit a mon adresse de mon pseudo :
*lymicky[arobazzze]gmail.com*
je serait très heureux d'avoir enfin une liaison avec tout ce monde pour Noël , cela ferait mon cadeau !!!!!

Bien amicalement,
Maurice


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Décembre 2007)

Salut, si un modo pouvait passer pour le mail en dur !
ayé


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2007)

lymicky a dit:


> Bonjour a vous tous,
> 
> 
> Bien amicalement,
> Maurice



as tu essaye Ekiga? cela function bien avec 
jabber + video et tout client conforme 3550

perso j utilise googletalk via ichat et Ekiga et tout est ok, tu peux l installer par ton pkg manager


----------



## lymicky (10 Décembre 2007)

A Eul Mulot
Salut, si un modo pouvait passer pour le mail en dur !

Je ne comprends pas !!!!!

A Tatouille
perso j utilise googletalk via ichat et Ekiga et tout est ok, tu peux l installer par ton pkg manager
Ta webcam fonctionne t'elle depuis un ordi ayant comme système d'exploitation Ubuntu
si oui pouvons nous entrer en relation par vidéoconférence pour faire un essai réel.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2007)

Pour le mail en dur : il n'est pas conseillé de laisser son adresse email en clair dans un forum (ou un site public) car les robots d'analyse utilisés par les spammeurs s'en emparent presque à coup sûr. Ensuite on est bon pour les spams en tous genres. Parfois ça agace


----------

